# Winter greens...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I've got my name down for tomorrow's comp but after dropping into the club today and seeing the flags on temps, and just seeing the weather forecast, it looks like we'll be on temporary greens tomorrow. I hate temp greens. I survive on a good short game, and winter golf is really starting to do my head in. 

I hate wrapping up like the marshmallow man in Ghostbusters. I hate the cold, and the cold fingers. I hate the bumpy greens.

And when I finally get back to the clubhouse suffering from mild hypothermia I hate the ice cold beer!  looks like it'll be brandy for after's tomorrow

How do you survive winter golf?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

So do you actully like playing winter golf? good luck I hope your round is good. I cant really whinge about winter golf compared to what some of you guys get my rugging up is playing with a thick jumper on...


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Big Hobbit said:


> I've got my name down for tomorrow's comp but after dropping into the club today and seeing the flags on temps, and just seeing the weather forecast, it looks like we'll be on temporary greens tomorrow. I hate temp greens. I survive on a good short game, and winter golf is really starting to do my head in.
> 
> I hate wrapping up like the marshmallow man in Ghostbusters. I hate the cold, and the cold fingers. I hate the bumpy greens.
> 
> ...


That's one thing we don't have to worry about. In areas where winter has a significant effect on the course, our competition season/handicap season is over, usually by the middle of November, and doesn't begin again until March at the earliest. We don't have any official competitions during that period. All play is just casual play.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Tomorrow a local course is having their chili open (just a fun tournament)
the high temp for tomorrow is 19F (-7C) and we have about 8 inches (20 CM) of snow on the ground
I will NOT be participating


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

We didn't get the snow that was forcasted, so its to the range for me tomorrow. We're in the 40s(F)


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> We didn't get the snow that was forcasted, so its to the range for me tomorrow. We're in the 40s(F)


See played today...

live long and prosper


----------

